# Pronunciation of <ui>



## kate123

Hello, how do you pronounce 'huis' and 'muis' exactly?
I am listening to an audio pronunciation but it's difficult to pin down.
Is is something like [he-oo-s] and [ma-oo-s]?

Where can I find a dictionary with pronunciation symbols?


----------



## Suehil

Try saying 'ow' in the front of your mouth with your lips in the position they would be for 'oo'
Not very professional, I'm afraid, but it works.


----------



## kate123

ohhh....so that was the secret.
I thought it sounded somehow different
but I couldn't figure out why.
Now I think I understand better.
Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hitchhiker

The way I learned it is, Dutch "uu" is a rounded Dutch "ie" and Dutch "ui" is a rounded Dutch "ei". By rounded I mean with lips positioned for English "oo".


----------



## kate123

I see...can you give an example of a word with "ie"?


----------



## Hitchhiker

I mentioned "uu" as one of the rounded vowels and "ui" is also a rounded vowel. "uu" would be rounded Dutch "ie".  For "ie" example the Dutch word "niet" and for "uu" example the Dutch word "nu".

The best description of Dutch "ui" I've heard is a rounded Dutch "ei".


----------



## Grytolle

When I want to sound really Hollandic, I try to glide from an English short u (like in "run") to a w (or an  like in "hook")

When I want to speak Belgian standard Dutch, I glide from a more ö-ish sound... something like the vowel in "fur" to an _ (like in "tea")

(and when I speak Flemish I just do the ö-ish sound as a long monophtong)_


----------



## Lawrencelot

It's not that hard really, it's just the 'e' like in the word 'yes', followed by an English 'w'. So 'huis' would be something like 'hews'. If you do it this way you will sound English but at least it would be correct


----------



## dacheff

I see, that the thread is quite old, but since I was referred to it, I'll ask here as well  I'll just copy/paste my post, which exactly referred me here:

_Hi guys,
As a quite big fan of Liverpool fc, I have never really known how to pronounce the name of one of our players, namely Dirk Kuyt. In Bulgarian, I pronounce it how it sounds fine to me, but that's not the point. I'm really interested of knowing the real pronunciation. I've heard couple of times Dutch-speaking commentators, and I hear it as [Dirk Kaut]. Not sure though. In the Bulgarian Liverpool-supporters forum (  ), a mate told me, that it should sound [Dirk Kuit]. I'd be glad to here it (see it) from a native speaker. 
Thanks
n.d._

And the answer:

_Hi,
Since <uy> is the old way of writing <ui>, we'd like to refer you to this thread: Pronunciation of <ui>.
Groetjes_

I also see, that you have discussed about "ui", but still... Please do enlighten me, how exactly should i say Dirk Kuyt 
10x again guys


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

The problem is that the Engish language doesn't have an equivalent for the sound /ui/.

Have a look at the following link, at 0.30 sec. you'll find the pronunciation of the word "kuit", which is the same as for "kuyt".



Hope this helps,

BpB

I've just realised I can't post a youtube link, I've sent it to you in a pm


----------



## Grytolle

dacheff said:


> _I've heard couple of times Dutch-speaking commentators, and I hear it as [Dirk Kaut]._



Maybe those commentators were speakers of "Poldernederlands", which among other soundchanges means that ui sounds like au and au like aau


----------



## dacheff

I've listened to the link, that Brownpaperbag sent me. It's exactly as I heard it from the commentator - [Kaut] (by this, I mean the literally pronunciation, not the Dutch one for the "au"). The slight difference is, that its actually something between "a" and "o" - K-a/o-ut. 
P.S. Brownpaperbag - I dont know whether you have received my reply to your message (because I have 0 sent-items), but thanks a lot! That was exactly what I meant!


----------



## Lawrencelot

As long as it's not pronounced as the English 'ow', it should be fine. And just to be sure, Dutch 'Kuyt' is pronounced as Dutch 'Kuit'.


----------

